# Social Security Contributions Query!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

As I understand it, if a company is an SL they pay the nat insurance for their employees from source.
The solo autonomo pays around 240 euros a month, but how much does the SL pay for an employee? Do they pay a percentage of the 240 euros and the employee pays the rest deducted from their earnings?
Anybody know what sort of figures are we talking?


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

XTreme said:


> As I understand it, if a company is an SL they pay the nat insurance for their employees from source.
> The solo autonomo pays around 240 euros a month, but how much does the SL pay for an employee? Do they pay a percentage of the 240 euros and the employee pays the rest deducted from their earnings?
> Anybody know what sort of figures are we talking?


You'll have to go to the TGSS and ask them. It'll depend on the wages you are paying your employee but bear in mind that their contributions will include the right to unemployment benefit whereas yours don't.

You can find your local office here:

Seguridad Social: Direcciones y teléfonos


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> As I understand it, if a company is an SL they pay the nat insurance for their employees from source.
> The solo autonomo pays around 240 euros a month, but how much does the SL pay for an employee? Do they pay a percentage of the 240 euros and the employee pays the rest deducted from their earnings?
> Anybody know what sort of figures are we talking?


Hi Xtreme,
Couple of things I know about this. First of all, the 240€ is more or less the minimum that autonomos pay - and later this is reflected in their pension - also the minimum, which they moan about a lot, but don 't realise (unlike the new younger autonomos) that had they paid, say 600, their pension would be what they moan about other people getting. We're surrounded by small holding farmer types that were in the old "Agraria" system and also paid very little into the DSS, and so receive very small pensions.

For an SL or SA, it (I think!!) depends on the regimen they are registered under. Unfortunately, this too gets messed about with, for example, a company I know that does marketting prom otions, registered as a florist. Much lower contributions for staff etc., than say, an IT related regime where the minimum wage is 1000€ and contributions are in the profesional area of say 500€.... for example. 
The "Florist" saves a shed load of money but her staff are being ripped off as eventually they will get a much smaller pension... but for now they are happy as they earn the minimum monthly officially and then get some "dinero B" under the table.

Beats me why the inspectors don't pick this up when they visit the business but given what you hear in Spain, I guess it'll be a while before this sort of thing is stamped out.

Sorry for going on a bit - bottom line for your question, the SL has little or nothing to do with the 240€ Autonomo amount and it will depend what "regimen" they are registered under. If something like an IT function, then a lot more than 240€ will be paid to the SS.

A chat with a gestor might be in order to get the exact implications of your setup.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Many thanks for that guys!


----------

